# Tintners Bruckner, Your Opinions...............



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Where do you think he ranks?
Among the best or an also ran?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

What I have heard wasn´t to my taste, in spite of his popularity. A relatively uncommitted play-through, IMO. Many would disagree.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I think the biggest contribution Tintner's cycle has made is that it allows us to hear pretty much the original versions of Bruckner's symphonies. His 8th was the first Bruckner I heard, and I still prefer that version to the more often-heard 1890 version.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Where do _*you*_ think he ranks, Itullian?

I have several of his Bruckner discs. Most of them have been one-time listens for me so far. I can't think of anything memorable about them. On the other hand, I don't remember thinking, "that's terrible". 

I think I just bought them because they were inexpensive ways to fill in my Bruckner collection.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

For those people who still care about such things, you get more than you pay for when you buy this set.

To begin with, you get _Die Nullte_ and the Study Symphony, the _Volkfest_ finale to 4 (as well as the more standard one- so with a little programming and a multi-disc CD-changer, you can order it in its proper place)- original versions of 2 & 3 which I consider to be superior, an alternate version of 8 (which I don't- but then, heaven help me, I prefer revised Nowak to Haas there, too). My point all along is- you can spend more- and get less. Wouldn't be my first choice... but no matter what your first choice is, Tintner should be your second choice. 4 is fine. 6 is very good. 7 is excellent- worthy of mention with top-shelf single CD recommendations. 9 is also very fine.

Now that I think about it, even if you're new to Bruckner, and it's resonating with you, you're all right picking this set- and supplementing with your favorite number 8 as a singleton- and you'll be ahead of where you'd be with any number of other sets from more publicized conductors. [And you'll have spent less money doing it, too.]


----------



## Bradius (Dec 11, 2012)

I listened to Tinter's reading of Bruckner's 3rd the other day. I couldn't get through it. It was just toooo slow. I found myself irritated and anxious. I'll stick with Wand and Jochum.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Bradius said:


> I listened to Tinter's reading of Bruckner's 3rd the other day. I couldn't get through it. It was just toooo slow. I found myself irritated and anxious. I'll stick with Wand and Jochum.


I adore Tintner's reading of the third. The very deliberate tempo in the first mevement seems to flow very naturally to me. The strings seem to shimmer and glow. As soon as I finished listening to the recording, I made it a point to get every other Bruckner recording by Tintner.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Alfacharger said:


> I adore Tintner's reading of the third. The very deliberate tempo in the first mevement seems to flow very naturally to me. The strings seem to shimmer and glow. As soon as I finished listening to the recording, I made it a point to get every other Bruckner recording by Tintner.


The problems I have with that recording are the rough playing of the orchestra in spots and the overall harsh sound, but Tintner's interpretation is excellent, I think. It's actually not really much slower than a number of other recordings, it's just that the edition he uses is a good deal longer.

It's also worth noting that Tintner _does not_ record the original version of the Fourth, preferring the Haas version of the 1880 revision. The original version of the Fourth has been recorded by Nagano and Young, and it's been gaining some traction recently.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Of the ~5 cycles I've heard, I'd put him towards the end... though still respectable. There are just a few others who've really made Bruckner shine for me. Like Wand and Jochum.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I think Tintner's cycle created an interest for inexpensive Bruckner. As noted, they were marketed as "original editons", but I don't think most first-timers for some of the symphonies (like me) cared about that. Though, as I progressed through all the symphonies and other editions, I eventually realized I preferred the other editions...most often, Haas or Nowak. That's not to say that having something on file for original editions isn't important. It is.

As also noted, the Tintner orchestra playing was usually hard-edged and less polished than the big more-known machines.

Some of my conductor prefs. for this composer are Sawallisch, Giulini, Barenboim (BPO), Jochum, Horenstein, Nagano, HvK. :tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Not an also-ran, but not in the same league as Karajan, Haitink, Wand, Jochum, Barenboim, Horenstein, Giulini. Even Rozhdestvensky have very interesting and unique things to say. The orchestras used for Tintner versus those for the aforementioned conductors are the difference. Outside of that, Tintner's knowledge and insightfulness in Bruckner music and its architecture are quite up there.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have some of Tintner's Bruckner. It is good but the orchestras are not in the same league as the big guns like HvK and BPO / VPO or Jochum and Dresden. Worthy performances which were good value when they first came out. Now, however, you can buy Jochum or Wand complete sets for around £15 - £20 if you shop around.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Considering the early symphonies collectively (pre-4th) I think only Skrowaczewski and Jochum can compete with Tintner as regards the recordings I have heard (Skrow also recorded 00 and 0). Karajan's 1 & 2 seem a bit on the cursory side to me, as if he wanted to invest more of his efforts in the 'glamour' symphonies - although I think his 3 is very good. Giulini's 2 on Testament is excellent - I wish he could have managed to record a full cycle.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Inbal´s recordings of 00 - 3 should also be considered. The 3rd is the original version. 

He also recorded the original versions of 4 and 8.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I have just ordered the Tintner box set, so I'll doubtless be letting you know over the next few weeks / months


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bradius said:


> I listened to Tinter's reading of Bruckner's 3rd the other day. I couldn't get through it. It was just toooo slow. I found myself irritated and anxious. I'll stick with Wand and Jochum.


Feel the same. I love Karajan's Bruckner Third, even though it's abridged. Nobody does the grand final coda as well as he, in my opinion.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Bradius said:


> I listened to Tinter's reading of Bruckner's 3rd the other day. I couldn't get through it. It was just toooo slow. I found myself irritated and anxious. I'll stick with Wand and Jochum.


Me too. And Bohm.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I think it's like most other things with the critics. They discovered a new phenomena which is good and all go bananas about it for a short time. They then tend to pull back and have a reassessment. With Tintner this was not possible as he was already elderly when he made his recordings or Bruckner and died when they were just finished. I would say they are really good performances but not with a first rate Orchestra. Whether they compare with the likes of HvK, Wand, Jochum et al, is another matter


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I love Mravinsky doing Bruckner's 9th & 8th (if you want to hear a really different Bruckner, that's the light to follow - beware of the massive brass!!), I like the idiomatic Jochum and Haitink, who both offer 'religious' insight into the Deep. Karajan is for me the master of rhythm & build-up of energy, while I've got special affection for Chailly in the early Bruckner symphonies. I own all the Tintner Naxos CDs, but alas: no religious warmth neither layered buildup of energy, but instead of this a slow-slower-slowest showdown which doesn't stir my senses. As for Böhm & Wand & Inbal: none of them convince me of anything.


----------

